# Holiday suggestion for mid 30s couple, no kids...typical sun holiday not wanted.



## mro (20 May 2011)

Looking for a any suggestion for a holiday in late August, early Sept. 

Couple mid 30s no kids.....dont want a 'typical' sun holiday in a apartment in a modern complex. I want sun and OH wants a bit of activity....I was thinking maybe sailing lessons somewhere...or Canada but i don't think it will be warm enough for me.....Literally any suggestions welcome as we haven't a clue where we want to go. 

Not too expensive and we are going for 2 weeks
thanks


----------



## LM26 (20 May 2011)

Have you thought about a cruise? Kirsty and Phil on their new vacation show did a recent programme about them, it struck me that you could take it easy and just sunbathe, swim etc whilst also having the option of water sport activities, exploring new cities/towns when you dock etc. Might be an idea


----------



## pinkyBear (20 May 2011)

A colleague of mine went to Slovenia last year and loved it. http://www.slovenia.info/

P..


----------



## mro (20 May 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. 

A cruise is out of the questions. the OH would rather work for 2 weeks then go on one  

Slovenia....i like that idea. I might look into that...thanks


----------



## WindUp (20 May 2011)

Went to Romania a few years a ago -- plenty to see & do in Transilvania & then BlackSea for a bit of beach -- not sure what weather would be like that time of the year though


----------



## Ceepee (20 May 2011)

A friend of mine recently went to Croatia and Montenegro.  Lots of sailing, fab countryside.  I was very envious.


----------



## duffy99 (20 May 2011)

The west coast of the USA is brill .If you have no kids consider a house swap!


----------



## Slim (20 May 2011)

I would recommend a gite in the Dordogne. Plenty of sightseeing and kayaking and great food and weather. Slim


----------



## IsleOfMan (21 May 2011)

Italian lakes. Maggiore is half in Italy and half in Switzerland. See a bit of both by travelling up and down the lakes. Just some sun on deck in between visits to small interesting towns.


----------



## Jim2007 (21 May 2011)

Having read Edward Enfield's trip along the Danube, a cycling holiday along the Danube is on my list.

Jim.


----------



## Slim (21 May 2011)

Jim2007 said:


> Having read Edward Enfield's trip along the Danube, a cycling holiday along the Danube is on my list.
> 
> Jim.


 
Thanks for the link. Just bought 3 more Enfield books for £9. I enjoy his writing. Slim


----------



## Paddylast (22 May 2011)

Try either a home exchange or rent an apartment in Nice.

Apartments tend to be housed in beautiful old buildings. Fabulous part of France.perfect for your age group as the town itself is beautiful and has terrific nightlife. You then have the beaches all along the coast down to Cannes and San Tropez etc. You can travel all the way into Italy on the other side taking in Monaco on the French side and then on to  San Remo. Great train service and you can travel anywhere on the buses for just a euro.  Think you will enjoy as the weather there in early Sept is usually very good.


----------



## Wollran (23 May 2011)

I did a multi activity holiday in Trilj, Croatia and really enjoyed it.  Or how about diving in Sharm El sheikh?


----------



## Thirsty (23 May 2011)

I'd recommend Croatia also; scuba diving, sailing, architecture, history...


----------



## mro (24 May 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions....there is a few good ideas to start looking at now


----------



## knealecat (24 May 2011)

Cruise to somewhere different than the sun, we went on alaska cruise last year. cant beat it ..


----------



## slave1 (24 May 2011)

Egypt, Luxor as your base


----------



## dymo (24 May 2011)

What about the cairbeen very nice island with a lot of watersport or what about Vinteam and do a touring hoilday it looks very nice have been looking at prices of that myself.and it looks lovely


----------



## Firefly (24 May 2011)

Fly to Nice, rent a car and do the Med! Cannes, Monte Carlo, Antibes pop across to San Remo in Italy too.


----------



## Hillsalt (2 Jun 2011)

Barcelona ticks all of the boxes. Great climate and lots to do. Great walking city too.


----------



## ondeball (2 Jun 2011)

Jersey is cheap, quiets, sunny, historical and has less sun chasers.


----------



## Complainer (2 Jun 2011)

Cape Cod is lovely - fly into Boston and hire a car. It's just about an hour's drive off-peak. Rent a chalet or find a B&B.


----------



## Purple (2 Jun 2011)

Tanzania is great. 
A walking safari in Botswana is on my wish list. I've always want to see the Okovango Delta during the rainy season.


----------



## ondeball (2 Jun 2011)

And of course there is always Courtown


----------



## Sophietk (7 Jun 2011)

Morocco- pretty hot this time of year but it's definitely something a bit different.


----------

